# Posts and rep points lost



## Suzuku (May 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I had over a 120 more posts yesterday.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2013)

Okay so I'm not the only one.

I was a few posts away from hitting 32,000.

 .


----------



## Cord (May 28, 2013)

I have issues with my post count as well- just the opposite. Mine's now six posts higher when I've never posted anything for the last two days (just until today). Weird.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2013)

I have no post issues.

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Vermin (May 28, 2013)

not only post increase but i just gained 20k of rep


----------



## JoJo (May 28, 2013)

Zoro have you ever been slashed? That may mean any who's ever been slashed has gained +20K of rep. 


-  Detective JoJo, solving one mystery at a time.


----------



## Magician (May 28, 2013)

I lost 300 rep.


----------



## Vermin (May 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Zoro have you ever been slashed? That may mean any who's ever been slashed has gained +20K of rep.
> 
> 
> -  Detective JoJo, solving one mystery at a time.


no but im not complaining


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2013)

I stopped keeping track after I hit Final Villain.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 28, 2013)

I lost over 2000k posts. Was pretty close to 6200.


----------



## Gibbs (May 28, 2013)

I was nearing 800posts, and I had about 1K more rep points.


----------



## ez (May 28, 2013)

in contrast, i gained like 8k posts.


----------



## JoJo (May 28, 2013)

Solution. We give me all posts and rep gained. No complaints?


----------



## KamiKazi (May 28, 2013)

I lost some rep and posts but don't pay enough attention to either to know the exact numbers. I had 5k something posts since I was even with ane rounded to the nearest hundred.


----------



## ~M~ (May 28, 2013)

I lost my marbles, cat, rep, and dignity


----------



## Vermin (May 28, 2013)

my rep went back down


----------



## JoJo (May 28, 2013)

Zyken said:


> my rep went back down



You may not like it but that's justice. 

-Detective JoJo


----------



## Suzuku (May 28, 2013)

Just noticed that I lost 4000 rep points too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2013)

*Rep lost*

Pretty sure I had about 1.4 million more yesterday 

Also some of the members who were slashed and sealed got their rep back.

So I'm assuming Mbxx did a forumwide reset to about a year ago?

Or of course Ninamori has over a million in neg power.


----------



## Styles (May 28, 2013)

FUCK. I lost 200 posts man. I was finally past the half way mark to 1000 and now Im set back another 3 years. Dammit.


----------



## Owl (May 29, 2013)

All these commotion happening within 24 hours...man, too much internet  Good thing I'm one of those few that didn't get affected at all by any forum error.


----------



## Owl (May 29, 2013)

> Ninamori has over a million in neg power.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2013)

I lost ~2000 posts I think 

I'm pretty sure I was up to 23,000...

Edit: Oh wait, I found a tab for earlier today.

23,891.


----------



## Suzuku (May 29, 2013)

Reps lost posts lost sections lost. NF is the OKC of the internet. Pwnt ourselves.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2013)

What sections were lost?

This kinda confirms my theory we had a reset by about a year.


----------



## Damaris (May 29, 2013)

the joke fanclub section is still down

not sure anyone but me is refreshing 4 it tho 

the cafe and arcade were out 4 a bit 2


----------



## Damaris (May 29, 2013)

i still have all my rep + posts tho so maybe mbxx just hates you


----------



## Santí (May 29, 2013)

Arcade, Cafe, and Fanclubs were the ones missing for the longest amount of time.

I ended up getting 20k that was slashed from me back in June 2011 by Pek, so I doubt it was a 1 year reset.


----------



## martryn (May 29, 2013)

Damn, that sucks.  I notice I'm down, too.  Let's start a quick rep circle thread and rep each other back to where we think we should be.  What could go wrong?


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2013)

inb4 Martryn's slashed


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 29, 2013)

Your plot shield saved you.


----------



## Impact (May 29, 2013)

I hate it when my post count goes down makes me sad


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2013)

I like it when peoples post counts go down. It makes me pleased.


----------



## Kathutet (May 29, 2013)

That's odd

I actually gained postcount somehow
I am absorbing you all, one post at a time


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2013)

Seems like all slashes were reversed, or at least the semi-recent ones.


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2013)

Mbxx said that rep was a cache issue and that it was reset to the day before the reset happened. 

So nobody should be missing a significant amount of rep. 

post count is wacky though. i'm missing like 400 posts lol.


----------



## Xin (May 29, 2013)

This events are the true joy of NF.

(Everything's still normal on my profile though)


----------



## Jay. (May 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2013)

Ban    Jay.


----------



## Jay. (May 29, 2013)

> Jay. makes Uchihas run in fear


----------



## Brian (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

Congrats to all those who got their rep back. Justice was made. 

But apparentely, some lost rep I see 

Thankfully I was untouchable.



Zaru said:


> Seems like all slashes were reversed, or at least the semi-recent ones.



You lost like 2k+ of posts. Did you also lost rep?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

*NF has a will of it's own*. It's like a Hougyoko.


----------



## Narutossss (May 29, 2013)

can't solarice just slash the sealed guys again?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> can't solarice just slash the sealed guys again?



I'm afraid so... But what if he gets infatuated with getting his own rep back and lets this slide?


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> You lost like 2k+ of posts. Did you also lost rep?



No, I got 1,5 mil extra. No idea where that came from. Never got slashed by that much, unless that joke slash from 2008 counts


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

_Solaris makes NF users run in fear_



Zaru said:


> *No, I got 1,5 mil extra*.



Your reaction:


My reaction:


----------



## Krippy (May 29, 2013)

shit just aint right, son


----------



## G (May 29, 2013)

i lost 8k posts wtf


----------



## Sasuke (May 29, 2013)

can a moderator reset my post count again, please.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

This forum is unfair. Stealing from the poor to give to the rich...


----------



## Krippy (May 29, 2013)

got like 900 posts back


----------



## Suzuku (May 29, 2013)

Zaru has like the most rep in the forum already. This just confirmed what I said about this whole thing being a ruse for the nazis and all part of the plan to consolidate the wealth of the forum further at the top. The rich get richer and the trolls troll harder. Aristocracy at work. Zaru was also a mod once, his demodding was just a ruse to lure us into false sense of security and place a rat amongst the commoners.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 29, 2013)

I lost 750K and about a 1000 posts.


----------



## Xin (May 29, 2013)

You all lost/gained more then I even have.


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Zaru has like the most rep in the forum already. This just confirmed what I said about this whole thing being a ruse for the nazis and all part of the plan to consolidate the wealth of the forum further at the top. The rich get richer and the trolls troll harder. Aristocracy at work. Zaru was also a mod once, his demodding was just a ruse to lure us into false sense of security and place a rat amongst the commoners.





Heinrich, they're onto us! Shut it down immediately!


----------



## CA182 (May 29, 2013)

Xin said:


> You all lost/gained more then I even have.



Lol these people mess with posts and rep like a pimp does women. 

However I like you am lucky to even find one woman.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2013)

i lost like 500k+ and couple of posts ( 200-300) or so


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2013)

Gained almost 2k posts.  NOt complaining though.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

^You got the best rep rank so it's no problem. 

This shit has been so fucked up to so many members that the admins likely won't even care about it and just leave it be


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Zaru has like the most rep in the forum already. This just confirmed what I said about this whole thing being a ruse for the nazis and all part of the plan to consolidate the wealth of the forum further at the top. The rich get richer and the trolls troll harder. Aristocracy at work. Zaru was also a mod once, his demodding was just a ruse to lure us into false sense of security and place a rat amongst the commoners.



Hey c'mon now... He still lost a bit of his post count.
Those 2k posts go a long way.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2013)

I magically gained no posts.


----------



## Kathutet (May 29, 2013)

i have lost rep

i couldn't care less
take it, denizens of nf
i'll kurama generate some more for me while i'm on the shitter


----------



## Impact (May 29, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Why not Kira's?



Because Kira isn't trying to reset his, although if he's offering then


----------



## Suzuku (May 29, 2013)

Kira should spread his post count around to fix post-countgate. Zaru should spread his rep.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 29, 2013)

um, I _think_ I lost posts too :<
though my memory is pretty shitty but I think I had about ~200 more
(idk/idc about rep but give me my posts back if I've lost any T__T)


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> I lost ~2000 posts I think
> 
> I'm pretty sure I was up to 23,000...
> 
> ...



I gained around 2000 posts, maybe I got your posts


----------



## Impact (May 29, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Kira should spread his post count around to fix post-countgate. Zaru should spread his rep.



Totally agrees with this 

Edit: kirin you think you slick


----------



## Suzuku (May 29, 2013)

When Kira's post count hits 100k it's going to break the forums, watch.


----------



## Taxman (May 29, 2013)

I lost 100k in rep, it dropped me below the heavens....

but I think I gained posts....

these forums........


----------



## Gunners (May 29, 2013)

Is there actually a pattern to the way things dropped? Like a time period? Something that happened regarding the members who contributed rep etc.?


----------



## Lmao (May 29, 2013)

What's going on


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2013)

Something's weird guys, I still haven't lost anything.


----------



## Johnny Kage (May 29, 2013)

My case is the opposite. I asked the staff to give me a perm red bad and i was -176000 negative

Now i logged and green bar is back and have way more rep than i had before :


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2013)

I lost a thousand posts or so, and a shit load of rep points. I don't know how much for sure, but in the 5~6 digit area


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2013)

Taxman said:


> I lost 100k in rep, it dropped me below the heavens....
> 
> but I think I gained posts....
> 
> these forums........


Shit b trippin'

<__>


----------



## sworder (May 29, 2013)

Taxman said:


> I lost 100k in rep, it dropped me below the heavens....
> 
> but I think I gained posts....
> 
> these forums........



how is that an issue for an admin 

I only lost like 4k I think and around 80 posts


----------



## Shaz (May 30, 2013)

I was on around 21,000 posts


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2013)

So is the staff going to fix all that manually or will the Sadmins restore shit somehow?

(Or we can leave it as it is vv)


----------



## Kathutet (May 30, 2013)

krory said:


> Something's weird guys, I still haven't lost anything.


the game

























does anyone even remember this meme


----------



## Austin (May 30, 2013)

jay and lmao were edo tensei'd thanks to this fuck up


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (May 30, 2013)

I lost 50k+ rep and about 3k worth of posts. I was so close to 7.000 posts too! 

For a moment there, I thought I got slashed.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2013)

Blunt said:


> The one on his face, his chest, or in his pants?



Why does it have to be exclusive?


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2013)

How do people even notice rep changes below 6 digits


----------



## Krippy (May 30, 2013)

just lost 500K in rep 

help meeeeee


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How do people even notice rep changes below 6 digits



fuck you that's how.


----------



## Owl (May 30, 2013)

I was 14k away from the next rank, and then Tazmo and Mbxx decided to pull a late April Fool's prank. Oh well, internet points.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> So is the staff going to fix all that *manually* or will the Sadmins restore shit somehow?
> 
> (Or we can leave it as it is vv)





Dear lord, I'm praying for the latter.


----------



## Bioness (May 30, 2013)

I never get affected by this website's screw ups.

Though this thread seems all sorts of sketchy.


----------



## RF (May 30, 2013)

I lost 50 points

I have to admit, I'm quite upset


----------



## sworder (May 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How do people even notice rep changes below 6 digits



we dont get repped every day 

I still have reps from March. only reason I remember how much rep I have is because the same number is always there whenever I click UCP to see subscribed threads


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2013)

I lost about 30k, what gives?


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 30, 2013)

sworder said:


> we dont get repped every day
> 
> I still have reps from March. *only reason I remember how much rep I have is because the same number is always there whenever I click UCP to see subscribed threads*



Yeah, suuure, that's why you remember how much rep you have.


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2013)

sworder said:


> we dont get repped every day



Neither do I

I used to know my rep number by heart but after 8 digits it's fucking impossible to remember


----------



## Austin (May 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Neither do I
> 
> I used to know my rep number by heart but after 8 digits it's fucking impossible to remember



yeah i agree, after i got slashed it was like i could only count by 1 millions


----------



## abc123 (May 30, 2013)

Can anyone beat a 27k gain in posts?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 31, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How do people even notice rep changes below 6 digits


I know right?

My estimate in the OP was just that because I barely notice changes below the million digit.

I just remember not being that far from 9 million.


----------



## lucky (May 31, 2013)

I lost 2000 pts. This is a travesty. Call the internet cops.


----------



## lucky (May 31, 2013)

*looks at group of you-know-whos*

And the status quo has been returned


----------



## Owl (May 31, 2013)

Sunny, I thought you said rep points didn't matter to you?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 31, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How do people even notice rep changes below 6 digits





Zaru said:


> Neither do I
> 
> I used to know my rep number by heart but after 8 digits it's fucking impossible to remember



Well... 6 digit rep loss should be noticeable... But yeah, I do imagine that for someone with 8 digits it's hard to notice minor(4 digit) changes, unless of course, you really care about rep and memorize what you have each time you log out/last see your CP.



*snip*


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 31, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> When Kira's post count hits 100k it's going to break the forums, watch.



If Convo posts were never deleted, Kira would've hit that mark a loooong time ago 



Rothwell said:


> Can anyone beat a 27k gain in posts?



Who had that gain?  So far I only saw an 8k post gain, a poster named _ezxx_.


----------



## abc123 (May 31, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Who had that gain?  So far I only saw an 8k post gain, a poster named _ezxx_.



 was on about 350 posts before


----------



## Narutossss (May 31, 2013)

so is this shit going to get fixed or what? why does the people who run this site have to be such retards, we can never go a year without some retarded shit happening to the forum


----------



## lucky (May 31, 2013)

i'm just curious-- which 'sections' did they 'reset' / 'take posts/reps' from?


----------



## dream (May 31, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> so is this shit going to get fixed or what? why does the people who run this site have to be such retards, we can never go a year without some retarded shit happening to the forum



No clue when Mbxx/Tazmo might get around to fixing it.  Tazmo implied that the post counts should be restored after the cache clears or as users continue to post...not sure how much truth is in that.



lucky said:


> i'm just curious-- which 'sections' did they 'reset' / 'take posts/reps' from?



They didn't 'reset' any sections or take posts/reps away from, all the posts that people made should still be there according to Tazmo.


----------



## Johnny Kage (May 31, 2013)

lucky said:


> *looks at group of you-know-whos*
> 
> And the status quo has been returned




Call The Detective! What have he been doing?

I had over 1600000 rep points and i was ready to convert it into flyer miles!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 1, 2013)

Think I lost around 5k not sure. I had my posts and rep slashed once before does that matter?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2013)

any plans for restorations?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2013)

They just said fuck us all.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 1, 2013)

Be patient, the cache will eventually catch up; it looks like it might take up to a month though.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2013)

Listening to you is almost as bad as Owl trying to calm me down.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 1, 2013)

ROFL I lost over 950000 rep! Crazy!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome back to 2006 bro.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Welcome back to 2006 bro.



Too bad the storyline of Naruto isn't as good now as it was then.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 2, 2013)

^ What about all the people you slashed and sealed?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 2, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> ^ What about all the people you slashed and sealed?



Including himself?

Shush now let them have their fun, all the sweeter when it is gone again.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yea, I just noticed I've lost my post count. I was a few points close to 10k or 11k.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 4, 2013)

I've regained all my posts the old fashioned way.


----------



## Brian (Jun 4, 2013)

this is pretty sad


----------



## Blunt (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Santí (Jun 4, 2013)

I told that boy he cares too much about this forum just the other day too


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinAkuma said:


> ROFL I lost over 950000 rep! Crazy!



Didn't you get all that from Blue


----------



## tgre (Jun 5, 2013)

now that I see my usercp

I'm pretty sure I lost about 200k rep

But don't worry about reimbursement lawl

I have enough. I'm cool as a popsicle 

I would like to know where it all went though


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

Brian said:


> this is pretty sad


----------



## martryn (Jun 6, 2013)

This thread makes me depressed.  I hate people with more rep than I have.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2013)

So are they all just waiting for stuff to fix itself magically or what's going on here


----------



## Xin (Jun 6, 2013)

I guess not even the stuff really knows what do to or is going on.

They are still waiting for the cache (somebody needs to make an edit of that).


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2013)

The free market will fix it


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

Zaru said:


> *So are they all just waiting for stuff to fix itself magically*





More likely than you think.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah, I am now out more than when this started ....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not even sure my posts are increasing at all...

EDIT: Nevermind. But seriously, wtf??!


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 7, 2013)

Solaris said:


> No clue when Mbxx/Tazmo might get around to fixing it.  Tazmo implied that the post counts should be restored after the cache clears or as users continue to post...not sure how much truth is in that.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't 'reset' any sections or take posts/reps away from, all the posts that people made should still be there according to Tazmo.





That sounds like a lot of "tell them this so they will be quiet"


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't know what's more worrisome...

That stuff hasn't magically fixed itself yet, or that Solaris doesn't know the difference between "implied" and "flat-out stated."


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 8, 2013)

This is truly our 9/11


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jun 8, 2013)

I was THIS close to a new post rank  Now I'm just going to give up on it and set fire to the servers.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2013)

Ninety-nine percent of the post ranks suck anyway.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 8, 2013)

^You happen to have the only good one of them. I want it but until then I will take my sweet time (rep rank Eternal takes priority).


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jun 8, 2013)

krory said:


> Ninety-nine percent of the post ranks suck anyway.



I wanted to make it to Kage and be done with it. I like short words. >: (


----------



## Nic (Jun 8, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> was on about 350 posts before



that's because he reset his postcount.  whatever post count he has now is probably his real one.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 8, 2013)

krory said:


> Ninety-nine percent of the post ranks suck anyway.



Legenday Ninja is one of the best ranks.


----------



## Gin (Jun 8, 2013)

FV is undoubtedly the best.   Pity I've gained about 500 posts in the last year.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 8, 2013)

Gin said:


> FV is undoubtedly the best.   Pity I've gained about 500 posts in the last year.



Yeah. But of the Naruto Themed ones Legendary Ninja is my favorite. God of Shinobi isn't that bad either.


----------



## Lmao (Jun 8, 2013)

Since most of the post ranks suck and the good ones require lots of time posting/spamming I suggest we make a more attainable rank "special/noticeable" but nothing flashy like the final ranks. Also since the 10K mark is viewed as an achievement of sorts it should also be treated as such so basically it'll look like this:

.
.
.
Missing-nin--------------------2,100
  Elite Jounin-------------------2,500
  S-Class Missing-nin------------3,000
  Legendary Ninja----------------4,000
  Jinchuuriki----------------------6,000
  Hokage/Kage-----------------------8,000
*God of Shinobi*----------------10,000
*Final Villain*------------------22,000
*Sith Lord*--------------------27,300
  -------------------30,000


*Kage - Hokage is pretty much the same thing so there's no need to repeat ranks.


----------



## Gin (Jun 8, 2013)

<thought FV was at 20k all this time

my postcount goal just got a little bit more elusive 

And good suggestion.   I would prefer a non-Naruto specific one at 10k personally, but I'd imagine some would object to this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2013)

Lowly Noob--------------------2,100
Average Noob-------------------2,500
Expert Noob------------3,000
Supreme Noob----------------4,000
Noob Master----------------------6,000
Noob Legend-----------------------8,000
God of Noobs----------------10,000
krory------------------22,000

Leave it at that.


----------



## Gin (Jun 9, 2013)

^ Let me have my FV at 20k and I'd support this.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 9, 2013)

Lmao said:


> Missing-nin--------------------2,100
> Elite Jounin-------------------2,500
> S-Class Missing-nin------------3,000
> Legendary Ninja----------------4,000
> ...



Funny... 2k or less seperating the ranks below 10k... Then we have a 12k gap to reach FV, IMO, the best rank by far and then we have 5.3k and 2.7k seperating other ranks above.



Admins made this on purpose didn't they?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2013)

Gin said:


> ^ Let me have my FV at 20k and I'd support this.



No                      .


----------



## Vegeta (Jun 9, 2013)

lol lots 3mil rep


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 9, 2013)

Vegeta said:


> lol lots 3mil rep



The forum doesn't like you because you joined it before it's foundation.


----------



## Impact (Jun 9, 2013)

I want more posts fuck rank except sith lord and FV.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 10, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> I want more posts fuck rank except sith lord and FV.



You only want more posts because of rep power Why do you want more posts?


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jun 11, 2013)

krory said:


> Lowly Noob--------------------2,100
> Average Noob-------------------2,500
> Expert Noob------------3,000
> Supreme Noob----------------4,000
> ...



Your list is excellent.

I know I'm an exception Krory doesn't need to say it.


----------



## Xin (Jun 11, 2013)

I will never reach 20k and I will never reach 5k either I assume.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2013)

Why the fuck is Connor Kenway in FFXV? Did they run out of ideas for characters?

And Sith Lord is one of the dumbest ranks.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2013)

so       lame


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2013)

*nods in agreement*


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm going to marry the both of you.


----------



## Impact (Jun 11, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> You only want more posts because of rep power Why do you want more posts?



Postcount is life Grimm, *I must* have more


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 11, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Postcount is life Grimm, *I must* have more



Well, while I am at it, I should make a few more posts to hit that 15k mark.

You're wrong, *rep* is life in this forum...


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2013)

You're both wrong.

krory is life.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2013)

Not to be confused with claiming that krory has a life, because that is just categorically untrue.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 12, 2013)

krory said:


> Not to be confused with claiming that krory has a life, because that is just categorically untrue.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jun 14, 2013)

i had pride in keeping the same post count for like more than three years, and now it's ruined


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2013)

Sooooo...authority figures...any updates to be had?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sooooo...authority figures...any updates to be had?



Well...it seems like the cache clearing, assuming that it has done so already, hasn't fixed the problem and Mbxx hasn't responded to my emails asking if there is anything he could do to fix the problem. 

I'll discuss the issue with our nearly impotent admins and see if there is anything that they can do.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Jun 14, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Well...it seems like the cache clearing, assuming that it has done so already, hasn't fixed the problem and Mbxx hasn't responded to my emails asking if there is anything he could do to fix the problem.



title the email $$$$ and tell him there are potential victims to be exploited if you want his attention


----------



## Nic (Jun 14, 2013)

^
yes we know you're obsessed with Tazmo and Mbxx




Solaris said:


> Well...it seems like the cache clearing, assuming that it has done so already, hasn't fixed the problem and Mbxx hasn't responded to my emails asking if there is anything he could do to fix the problem.
> 
> I'll discuss the issue with our nearly impotent admins and see if there is anything that they can do.



I'm pretty sure Kira reset his own post count, considering he doesn't even show up on the post ranking list.



also what is up with all those dupes surfacing out of nowhere?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2013)

Nic said:


> I'm pretty sure Kira reset his own post count, considering he doesn't even show up on the post ranking list.
> 
> 
> 
> also what is up with all those dupes surfacing out of nowhere?



Kira didn't reset his own post count so much as manually changing it back to what it was according to his memory.  Doing it that way for everyone is just absurd. 

Those are Jetstorm dupes that regained their post count it seems after the recent crash.  I'll have them removed.


----------



## Nic (Jun 14, 2013)

That's what i meant about Kira.  But because he had to manually change it back, he doesn't show up on the list anymore


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2013)

Vegeta is a time lord

Hey vegeta, can you give me my posts and rep back?


----------



## dream (Jun 18, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Vegeta is a time lord
> 
> Hey vegeta, can you give me my posts and rep back?



Vegeta can't help you.

Anyways, Mbxx seems to be of the opinion that there isn't anything wrong with anyone's post counts or rep points.  Any decrease in post count is likely because of threads that were deleted but never reduced one's post count for one reason or another.  The post count that everyone has now should be the accurate number for everyone now according to Mbxx.  I don't know if this is true or not, for all we know the forum crash or previous ones could have deleted enough threads that the post counts of most members was affected when Mbxx had NF do a recount of everyone's post counts.  It could also be true that Mbxx is wrong.  He seemed willing to consider the possibility that he might be wrong so I've pointed him in the direction of a few people whose post counts were affected.  Still waiting to hear back from him regarding whatever investigation he did.


----------



## Impact (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck rep just don't touch my postcount


----------



## Krippy (Jun 19, 2013)

so the people who gained rep were previously slashed and the ones that lost it were given it at some point?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2013)

In most cases yes but it can't be the full story, since I've gained rep that was taken as a joke but given back to me years ago. How did the failing system decide to ignore the latter?


----------



## Vermin (Jun 19, 2013)

i don't ever remember getting slashed by 20k


----------



## Xin (Jun 19, 2013)

Zaru said:


> In most cases yes but it can't be the full story, since I've gained rep that was taken as a joke but given back to me years ago. How did the failing system decide to ignore the latter?



It's time to make a new reprank for you (I bet you are over 15m by now). 

"User is Fable" or something.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 19, 2013)

Zaru said:


> In most cases yes but it can't be the full story, since I've gained rep that was taken as a joke but given back to me years ago. How did the failing system decide to ignore the latter?


I guess we found the reason why the people that got rep back or donated miss their rep since the system never took those in account. So all the people back then that donated rep now pretty much have it back ?


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Jun 19, 2013)

Dream said:


> Still waiting to hear back from him regarding whatever investigation he did.



he is trying to figure out how to stop helbat drops in sc2: heart of the brioche


----------



## Santí (Jun 19, 2013)

This is still going on?

Also ahahahahahahah Vegeta


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2013)

Sant? said:


> This is still going on?
> 
> Also ahahahahahahah Vegeta



It's still going on because Mbxx thinks nothing is wrong. It's all being made up. IT'S IMAGINARY. IN OUR HEADS. WE NEVER HAD THOSE POSTS OR REP.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 19, 2013)

Rep is involved?

This is serious business.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 19, 2013)

Why do you guys complain in the first place? I've barely got the Celestial rank.


----------



## Gin (Jun 19, 2013)

more you have, more you want

stuff should be illegal


----------



## Impact (Jun 20, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Why do you guys complain in the first place? I've barely got the Celestial rank.



Really why?  Theirs easier ways to gain rep ranks


----------



## JoJo (Jun 20, 2013)

Is this really still going on?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't worry, our savior Solaris will personally take a week off to fix everything.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 20, 2013)

Is that before or after Hell freezes over?


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2013)

But there's nothing to fix, remember?


----------



## JoJo (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh I forgot that there's nothing to fix except for everything.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2013)

It has to be true.

Mbxx said so.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 20, 2013)

We must have faith in them.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Don't worry, our savior Solaris will personally take a week off to fix everything.







krory said:


> But there's nothing to fix, remember?



It is a possibility if enough threads were mysteriously deleted.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 21, 2013)

There's nothing to fix at all. The forum will fix everything by itself in due time 
Wait... Doesn't that mean that there are things that need to be fixed?

And preet, your username was better in blue...


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 21, 2013)

I just want the Eternal title back. Divine is god-tier lame.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 21, 2013)

fuck your rep fool


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Jun 21, 2013)

Dream said:


> It is a possibility if enough threads were mysteriously deleted.



forget alexandre, i'm here now


----------



## Vermin (Jun 21, 2013)

aiyanah said:


> fuck your rep fool


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jagger (Jun 21, 2013)

Why not a new rank, then? 

"User needs to stop posting and get a life".


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2013)

I thought that's what "ubermensch" meant.


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2013)

so mbxx found nothing wrong?  fine by me, I didn't lose anything.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2013)

>Found

That implies any looking took place.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 21, 2013)

>looking

that implies any consideration was given


----------



## JoJo (Jun 21, 2013)

>Consideration 

That implies they actually care. **


----------



## Krippy (Jun 21, 2013)

>care

implying they even know what this is


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 21, 2013)

Sooo yeahhhh...its been 3 weeks...has the cache been cleared yet? >_>


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sooo yeahhhh...its been 3 weeks...has the cache been cleared yet? >_>



It probably has though I can't be certain since Mbxx hasn't told me if it has.  That said, there may be another issue at work.  Everyone's current post count may be the correct one.  Those that have lost posts have likely lost them because of threads that were deleted/lost somehow or another.  Waiting for Mbxx to check some accounts who have lost their post counts for him to be certain if that is the case or if the post counts are incorrect.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 21, 2013)

I lost about 2000. I can't remember randomly gaining 2000 before so idk...


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Jun 21, 2013)

we're all going to unlock sharingan and coup d'etat


----------



## Nic (Jun 22, 2013)

Dream said:


> It probably has though I can't be certain since Mbxx hasn't told me if it has.  That said, there may be another issue at work.  Everyone's current post count may be the correct one.  Those that have lost posts have likely lost them because of threads that were deleted/lost somehow or another.  Waiting for Mbxx to check some accounts who have lost their post counts for him to be certain if that is the case or if the post counts are incorrect.



CMX lost 5000 posts.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2013)

So, nothing worth noting then.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 22, 2013)

lol at how most peeps lost posts
i fucking gained posts


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 23, 2013)

I can see solaris writing a script in order to fix everyone's rep, he is good,still no clue he aint admin .


----------



## Impact (Jun 23, 2013)

aiyanah said:


> lol at how most peeps lost posts
> i fucking gained posts



Your so fucking lucky


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 2, 2013)

Any update son this matter, or the chance still catching up ?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 2, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Any update son this matter, or the chance still catching up ?



『Weren't you like Queen Bitch before? You lost a lot...

Not as much as Vegeta though 』


----------



## Jay. (Jul 2, 2013)

Rep is everything and all.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Any update son this matter, or the chance still catching up ?



There is no update to be had, Mbxx hasn't replied to any of my latest emails. 

I think that it is safe to assume that we won't be getting any assistance from Mbxx in this matter.  Without Mbxx we have no way of restoring all the rep points and posts that people lost or at least no way that is accurate and not an unreasonable amount of work for our admins.  People will just have to accept that their lost posts and rep points are gone for good.  :/


----------

